# What do I need to do to finish digi1 ABA swap into an A2/MK2? (Some questions)



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (Some questions)*

I have a couple of questions (because it is mentioned in a few places and by a few people).
I have Digi1 (G60 Corrado turbo) in an A2 Jetta, I am swapping in full ABA w/ turbo.

(*UPDATE: 4/9/07*, Picked up a Passat 16v 2.0 Head/Intake and 02a Trans -- ABA 16v Turbo here I come!







)
*UPDATE: 5/5/07*, Picked up Jetta 16v 1.8L Head/Intake and TBody -- now to decide ... which is better PL or 9A head/intake?
_1) Distributor: Isn't Digi1 "4 window" and ABA "1 window"?_ Do I need this: http://www.techtonicstuning.co...p.htm (Dizzy bushing kits -- which? Use PG dizzy in ABA block? Or use ABA dizzy with 4 window adaptation? 
*UPDATE 3/22/07:* Did the window swap and posted pics








_2) Breather blockoff plate -- do I need this in an A2 w/ Corrado G60 radiator running a ABA turbo?_ http://www.gakmotorsports.com/3ablockoff.htm or http://www.techtonicstuning.co...3.135
*UPDATE 3/2/07:* I bought a BlockOff Plate from "Peter Tong" here on Vortex -- quality piece with barbed fitting for a catchcan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_3) Throttle body/intake: Use ABA intake manifold with G60 throttle body??_ Will it fit w/o modification? (I need full-throttle switch) 
*Still need help here; shortrunner w/ Mustang Throttle body seems to be the way to go; but I need CHEAP (maybe stock/junkyard) solution*
*UPDATE: 3/26/07*: I would love to have one of these made -- since I have 3 extra ABA intake manifolds








_4) Can I somehow use all ABA accessories (PS, AC, Alt) AND use only a serpentine belt?_
*UPDATE 3/19/07:* I am looking into MK4 PS Pulley so I can convert to complete serpentine (see: /http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3125250)
_5) Head recommendations (*added 3/26/07*)_
a) "Do the valves springs, lifters, maybe the exhaust guides if they are too loose and valve seals. I wouldn't bother touching the bottom end if it looks good and has some crosshatching still."
b) "the valve cover gasket, the waterneck seal and sensor seals and the rear main seal" 
_6) Turbo (*added 3/26/07*)_
Well, I have been fluctuating back and forth and as of right now, I am going back to 1st idea of hybriding an IHI RHB5 (subaru/mx6) exhaust wheel with an IHI RHB5 VF17 (svo mustang/thunderbird turbocoupe) compressor wheel - I have both already. I talked to Majestic Turbo and they will put them together, balance, and rebuild for a decent price. I GOTTA keep this in budget.
_7) Exhaust manifold (*added 3/26/07*)_
I *love* this setup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3011207 (if I were to purchase a T3). I am trying to locate blackmk2 to see if he has any more OR find someone who can make another. Otherwise, if I use the IHI, I already have an old school manifold for it that is very durable and works well.

Any other adaptations or gotchas?? Thanks!
Some references:
0) lets get a ABA 16v Parts List/FAQ Thread going
1) My personal fav: List: Stock parts (any Make) that are a cheap upgrade for VWs.








2) EXCELLENT: Junkyard Tuning
3) EXCELLENT A3/MK3 DIY
4) 2.0L ABA Conversion into a MK2 (Nice thread/swap parts list)
5) Techtonics Swap Page:
6) VW Ax Platform Engine Swaps
7) Swaps into A1 Platforms
8) What to do to an ABA during a swap
9) Shopping list - ~~My first Project "ABA 2.0L Bottom End Swap~~>>>>
10) digi1 ABA swap thread
11) Gearbox oil
12) 1 window (ABA) distributor vs. 4 window (Digi1 distributor)
13) Compression Ratios: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2919102
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3105854
14) A2 AC + ABA
15) Adjustable Cam Sprockets
16) Turbo Timer Install for VW, Vortex thread w/ info
17) EXCELLENT thread on ABA 16v Turbos
18) 16V Mods That Work
19) EXCELLENT aba 16vt how to. Nice short list (no pics)

Hope this helps someone -- I seem to be doing more research than wrenching, because I want to do it RIGHT the first time.
Give me your recommendations or input!


_Modified by papichulo7 at 4:43 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

bump, need help


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

1. get the adapter to run the g60 dizzy or swap the 4 window into the 1 window *your choice of easiness*
2. I'd setup a catch can off this for blowby. you don't want too much pressure building up. not hard to fabricate a plate with a hose going to a catch can??? looks cool too.
3. I'd go log manifold, and port the crap out of the ABA head. you will see serious gains in horsepower here. The stock head and its weaksauce intake manifold are just in the way. With some chipmakers you do not need a WOT switch just an idle switch for the ISV/fuel decel cutoff function.
4. don't see why not. keep the a/c man i dont like swaps without a/c


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Find a distributor from a 3A engine, it fits the 2.0 block and has a 4 window wheel in it. otherwise use the bushing or take both dizzy's apart and put the 4 window wheel in it.
Peter tong makes a nice blockoff plate as well for the ABA, you can have it made with barbed fittings so it will still vent, but won't blow apart under boost like the stock plastic piece. run it to a catchcan then back to the intake.
you can make an adapter for the Digi TB to the ABA engine or have a short runner made that will bolt the Digi TB right up, assuming you have blocked off the boost return. Otherwise use the obd 1 TB and rig up a bracket for a WOT switch.
yes, use the ABA accesories. you may have to have some A/C lines from a mk2 and mk3 and have them welded together.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (mrkrad)*

mrkrad: Thanks for the recommendations!
1) I am a bit "scared" to do the window swap thing; but it is the method of choice b/c I only have 1 G60 block that I may keep (and they are not as prevalent) but I have much easier access to ABA blocks.








2) Catch can: sure. Fabrication: probably not by me







I'll have to search if anyone has done something.
3) Can you recommend a Log intake manifold for ABA Head???
4) Dude, I am *absolutely* going to keep *all* accessories (PS, AC, etc.) but I just wasn't sure if there was some A2 things I would have to keep vs. A3/MK3.
Thanks again for the feedback -- really appreciate it!

_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_1. get the adapter to run the g60 dizzy or swap the 4 window into the 1 window *your choice of easiness*
2. I'd setup a catch can off this for blowby. you don't want too much pressure building up. not hard to fabricate a plate with a hose going to a catch can??? looks cool too.
3. I'd go log manifold, and port the crap out of the ABA head. you will see serious gains in horsepower here. The stock head and its weaksauce intake manifold are just in the way. With some chipmakers you do not need a WOT switch just an idle switch for the ISV/fuel decel cutoff function.
4. don't see why not. keep the a/c man i dont like swaps without a/c


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (all-starr-me)*

all-starr-me: Thanks again man!
1) I will look for a 3A distributor ... but aren't those even *more* rare than a G60 or ABA? I am probably going to have to try the "window surgery" as I mentioned in the post above ... I need a DIY on that man!
2) Peter Tong? I think I have seen that name here; so I will search for him and get a catchcan setup together. Thanks!
3) Wish I knew how to weld/fabricate man. Who makes short-runners (for a good PRICE lol)??
4) OK, I need AC and like PS so I will have to figure that out - I saw one thread on hear that touched upon it so I will search some more.
Thanks!


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Find a distributor from a 3A engine, it fits the 2.0 block and has a 4 window wheel in it. otherwise use the bushing or take both dizzy's apart and put the 4 window wheel in it.
Peter tong makes a nice blockoff plate as well for the ABA, you can have it made with barbed fittings so it will still vent, but won't blow apart under boost like the stock plastic piece. run it to a catchcan then back to the intake.
you can make an adapter for the Digi TB to the ABA engine or have a short runner made that will bolt the Digi TB right up, assuming you have blocked off the boost return. Otherwise use the obd 1 TB and rig up a bracket for a WOT switch.
yes, use the ABA accesories. you may have to have some A/C lines from a mk2 and mk3 and have them welded together.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*ABA Distributor Swap link on Vortex*

Found some Distributor Swapping Thread on Vortex (actually linked from another site).

"ABA Distributor Swap Help" - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=884224


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

get a dizzy from any older car, all 1.8's had a 4 window sendor so you can keep the G60 one. 
USRT has some great short runner intakes for the ABA made by Greg at Hkk. There are plenty of posts about it in the 2.0 forum, search or ask Tdogg or USRT about them.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (all-starr-me)*

I spoke with Peter Tong via IM -- great info and nice blockoff plate he has! I am getting his plate and possibly some of his lightweight pulleys.
Thanks again dude -- I owe you one!









_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
Peter tong makes a nice blockoff plate as well for the ABA, you can have it made with barbed fittings so it will still vent, but won't blow apart under boost like the stock plastic piece. run it to a catchcan then back to the intake.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Added absolutely EXCELLENT DIY link for A3/MK3 that I found just searching around. http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...tech/
This is why I love Vortex man!


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Added a bunch of really useful links up top.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (all-starr-me)*

Got Peter Tong Block Off Plate for ABA with barbed fitting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also swapped 4-window onto ABA Distributor (pics here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=884224).


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in???*

I am moving along ever-so-slowly. (Buying a new dig cam to post up pics). I have to keep this a BUDGET BUILD.
Here are todays' questions:
1) Motor is 1995 OBD1 ABA with *UNKNOWN* mileage
2) I found a local shop that sounds like they will do good headwork for $350 -- very honest and fair and recommended AGAINST port/polish due to Turbocharging ... I have read that elsewhere too
3) *Which of these SHOULD I do to the HEAD (parts cost shown from online sources, labor included in the $350):*
New Dual Valve Springs? $65
Titanium retainers? $125
Valve Guide-silicone bronze? $48 for 8
Valve Stem Seals 7mm? $12 for 8
Lifters? $70
4) *Do I *HAVE* to do any of these to the BLOCK?? (Labor gets expensive very fast here. I wanna "run what I brung," if possible)*
Main bearings? $35
Rod bearings? $25
ARP Conn Rod Bolts? $57 for 8 pistons worth of Ford 289/302, minor machining required
Piston Rings? 
I am planning to keep Pistons & Conn rods for now ($$$$$)
5) *Here is what I am GOING to do:*
Autotech 260 Cam $99
Autotech Adjustable Cam sproket $99
Timing Belt (OEM)
Drop CR 1 pt (will be 8.6 or 9:1 depending on what you read) -- using OEM Headgasket with steel "spacer" (recommended by a local VW engine builder $50)
ARP Head studs $1xx?
Keep pistons, keep conn rod
Polish crank $45
Thanks for any suggestions!!!


_Modified by papichulo7 at 6:48 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (papichulo7)*

http://www.importperformanceparts.net has a good deal on head studs(ARP)
check them out.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (papichulo7)*

http://www.importperformanceparts.net has a good deal on head studs(ARP)
check them out. 
good price on wiseco forged pistons too.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (vagrant_mugen)*

Thanks dude, appreciate it!!









_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_http://www.importperformanceparts.net has a good deal on head studs(ARP)
check them out.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (papichulo7)*

I get my ARP bolts from summit, they are about $90. get the under cut ones. Do the valves springs, lifters, maybe the exhaust guides if they are too loose and valve seals. I wouldn't bother touching the bottom end if it looks good and has some crosshatching still. 
Have it checked over, but to do the rod bolts you will need to resize the big end which means you dissassemble the bottom end so you might as well do bearings and rings with ARP mains and rods. thats a lot of money in a bottom end that will hold without all that done. 200 HP on a stock bottom end is easy.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (all-starr-me)*

@all-starr-me:As always, thanks ... you always give me great info!








I'm going to pull the ABA head off this weekend and closely inspect the bottom end.
This sounds great -- I am ordering up the Head parts from MJM Autohaus and Techtonics and gettin' this stuff done! 
(Just need to figure out if the MK4 PS pulley will allow me to run a single serpentine belt w/ no Vbelts and I should be golden)
Going to try to pull the existing PG/Corrado setup out next week.

_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I get my ARP bolts from summit, they are about $90. get the under cut ones. Do the valves springs, lifters, maybe the exhaust guides if they are too loose and valve seals. I wouldn't bother touching the bottom end if it looks good and has some crosshatching still. 
Have it checked over, but to do the rod bolts you will need to resize the big end which means you dissassemble the bottom end so you might as well do bearings and rings with ARP mains and rods. thats a lot of money in a bottom end that will hold without all that done. 200 HP on a stock bottom end is easy.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (vagrant_mugen)*

@ vagrant_mugen and all-starr-me: 
I Looked *ALL* over the net and found the best deal on ARP Undercut VW Head Studs @ ... No Limit Motorsport ($99.60 with FREE shipping on orders > $150.)
*EDIT: NoLimit tells me it will take 2wks because it is special order, AFTER I order.







I am getting them from Summit for $103 + handling because I don't have time to wait*.
1) I compared them to Summit/Import Performance Parts/Autotech/Techtonics/EIP Tuning and others.
2) I have never ordered from them before but found out about them and reviewed opinions about them on Evolutionm.net when a link to a *WILD* Datsun buildup thread was posted on VWVortex.
Hope this helps someone ... and again thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







.


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_http://www.importperformanceparts.net has a good deal on head studs(ARP)
check them out. 
good price on wiseco forged pistons too.


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
I get my ARP bolts from summit, they are about $90. get the under cut ones. Do the valves springs, lifters, maybe the exhaust guides if they are too loose and valve seals. I wouldn't bother touching the bottom end if it looks good and has some crosshatching still.



_Modified by papichulo7 at 7:29 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (papichulo7)*

I played around with adding more tensioners so I could run a single belt, I have a few G60 setups for parts to play with. If you use a manual rack and delete the A/C you can add a vr6 water pump pulley and be all set. I wanted to keep mine though so I could drive it daily and didn't want to figure out a new setup with hard to find belt so in the end just to get it done I left a v-belt on there.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Rebuild - What should I do the ABA before putting it in??? (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I played around with adding more tensioners so I could run a single belt, I have a few G60 setups for parts to play with. If you use a manual rack and delete the A/C you can add a vr6 water pump pulley and be all set. I wanted to keep mine though so I could drive it daily and didn't want to figure out a new setup with hard to find belt so in the end just to get it done I left a v-belt on there.

Yeah, I am not willing to part with AC or PS -- they must stay. Oh well, looks like it will be serpentine + 1 vbelt. Someone did suggest the MK4 PS pulley though (i.e., that could help convert to serpentine only) -- gotta see a pic of one to be able to tell.
BTW, thanks for additional recommendation to do "the valve cover gasket, the waterneck seal and sensor seals and the rear main seal" -- they are definitely on the list.
EDIT: Some new items added to my list in the original post ^^^


_Modified by papichulo7 at 7:21 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

So I picked up some more goodies at the JY: 02A Trans and 16v 2L Head and Intake ... ABA16v Turbo here I come!
*Anyone run ABA16v Turbo on (Corrado) Digi1???*


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

I believe jwatts from SNS in atlanta is running a 16v ABA on digi 1, he might have some info.
16V ABA T3/4E Turbo: [email protected] with Digi-1 controlled 60# S-S injectors.


_Modified by all-starr-me at 3:29 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I believe jwatts from SNS in atlanta is running a 16v ABA on digi 1, he might have some info.
16V ABA T3/4E Turbo: [email protected] with Digi-1 controlled 60# S-S injectors.

_Modified by all-starr-me at 3:29 AM 4-12-2007_

Thanks, I will try to contact him -- I have spoken to maybe his bus. partner -- "mrkrad" only briefly via IM.

Anyone tell me what type of fuel pump changes I need, if any? I am running setup for Corrado Digi1 turbo and now will be fueling a 16v ABA turbo. Will I need to change anything?


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Question: 
1) I have an opportunity to get the Kinetic 16v Turbo Manifold for a very good deal 
2) It has Mitsubishi Flange (and T3 adaptor)
3) One of my friends is strongly recommending this w/ a Mitsu 16G (internally wastegated) -- from Evo 3, 5, 6, 7?
o a) Yes, I have read Maximum Boost and know Externally wastegated may be be better; but this is real world (and real tight budget, $)
o b) Yes, I have no issues with Watercooled Turbo (in addition to Oil-cooled) -- my current setup (IHI RHB5) is already watercooled -- already have the lines ready to go
4) He thinks these are very strong + long lasting Turbos compared to T3's
Any comments, feedback??? Thanks



_Modified by papichulo7 at 11:56 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

OK, so I have a complete ABA OBD1 and a complete 2L 16V. 
I now have an opportunity to get a 1.8L 16V -- I know that the 1.8 head flows better than a 2L ... is it WORTH it (time/effort/$) to get the 1.8L 16v????
Do I just need the head or do I also need the intake manifold??
Thanks


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Bump ... need to know: 
1.8L 16v intake manifold + Head > 2L 16v intake manifold + Head ??? 
Or 1.8L 16v intake + 2L 16v Head?
I have both 16v setups and want to put the BEST combo on top of my ABA. Thanks


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Bump ... need to know: 
1.8L 16v intake manifold + Head > 2L 16v intake manifold + Head ??? 
Or 1.8L 16v intake + 2L 16v Head?
I have both 16v setups and want to put the BEST combo on top of my ABA. Thanks

up


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

the 1.8L head (PL) flows a little better on the intake side than the 2.0 (9A) but the exhaust side flows better on the 2.0 head than the 1.8 which is better for the turbo. a little porting work and both will flow the same though, so I would go with the one thats in the best condition or has the lowest miles. 
there are several different manifolds and depending on your needs pick one that works. There is a 42mm and a 40mm manifold that are pretty similar with the throttle body on the passenger side, they have a nice large plenum area. there is a 40mm with the throttle body on the driver side from the 1.8 in the scirocco. there is also 2 50mm manifolds used on the KR 16v in europe. one with the driver side throttle body and one with a passenger side throttle body. these have large runners for good flow but not as large a plenum area. next there is the ABF intake manifold from the mk3 16v. It is larger and better flowing than the 50mm manifold but only has the throttle body on the passenger side. it does use an obd1 VR6 throttle body and has a fuel rail and injector cups stock for fuel injection, but it uses side feed injectors which are harder to find. there was even a VWMS version of the ABF manifold which was extrude honed out for even larger runners and more flow. last there are short runner intake manifolds like BBM, ross machine racing and others. these have very short runners and a large plenum area, which will make hp up top but lose some torque. most short runners have there own fuel rail and can be made to fit many throttle bodies on either side. they also make intecooler piping shorter which will cut lag time. many choices depending on needs and money you can allot for an intake.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_the 1.8L head (PL) flows a little better on the intake side than the 2.0 (9A) but the exhaust side flows better on the 2.0 head than the 1.8 which is better for the turbo. a little porting work and both will flow the same though, so I would go with the one thats in the best condition or has the lowest miles. 
there are several different manifolds and depending on your needs pick one that works. There is a 42mm and a 40mm manifold that are pretty similar with the throttle body on the passenger side, they have a nice large plenum area. there is a 40mm with the throttle body on the driver side from the 1.8 in the scirocco. there is also 2 50mm manifolds used on the KR 16v in europe. one with the driver side throttle body and one with a passenger side throttle body. these have large runners for good flow but not as large a plenum area. next there is the ABF intake manifold from the mk3 16v. It is larger and better flowing than the 50mm manifold but only has the throttle body on the passenger side. it does use an obd1 VR6 throttle body and has a fuel rail and injector cups stock for fuel injection, but it uses side feed injectors which are harder to find. there was even a VWMS version of the ABF manifold which was extrude honed out for even larger runners and more flow. last there are short runner intake manifolds like BBM, ross machine racing and others. these have very short runners and a large plenum area, which will make hp up top but lose some torque. most short runners have there own fuel rail and can be made to fit many throttle bodies on either side. they also make intecooler piping shorter which will cut lag time. many choices depending on needs and money you can allot for an intake.

all-starr-me: Thanks as always for the great info.
I had always thought that the Scirocco 16V mani was the one to get for FI (i.e., IC pipe routing etc.) coupled with the 1.8L 16v head. Problem is, as we all know, that mani is rarer at the JY than snowflakes in Florida.
Both my manis look pretty good; probably go w/ the 2L based on what you are saying.
BTW started a thread here in 16v forum when no one answered here -- one guy has an interesting combo: 1.8L 16v head; 2L upper mani; 1.8L lower mani "blended".


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Which injectors/fuel pump to use?*

Injectors/Fuel Pump.
I have been eyeing Ford Motorsport Green 42lb/hr for some time on eBay. 
Now I see this thread on Vortex talking about Delphi/Lucas from racetronix for a damn good price.

Any thoughts or opinions? Will these work w/ ABA16vT using Digi1? Can my fuel pump (I believe Digi1/Corrado) be used?
Yes, I know I will need a new chip. And I know standalone will be better, but I have to spend incrementally for now.








Thanks


_Modified by papichulo7 at 1:56 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

you can use your aba ps pump and a mk3 vr6 pulley for a serp setup, make shure you use the mk3 high pressure line to the rack though or it will forever leak.
the mk2 pump will bolt to the mk3 bracket but none of the belts will line up with every pulley combo i could find. the mk3 setup is the way to go.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (i0ls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i0ls* »_you can use your aba ps pump and a mk3 vr6 pulley for a serp setup, make shure you use the mk3 high pressure line to the rack though or it will forever leak.
the mk2 pump will bolt to the mk3 bracket but none of the belts will line up with every pulley combo i could find. the mk3 setup is the way to go.

i0ls: Thanks for this!! Appreciate the info and will go snag a mk3 vr6 pulley. BTW, is there a stock serp belt that can be used for this setup? (I assume alt/AC are driven by a vbelt?)


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

yeah i went to napa and got a serp for a non ac model (i deleted the ac) i think its for a canadian model? though i am not too shure on that, regardless they had one in stock and it fit like a glove http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

NAPA belt number 060405 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (i0ls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i0ls* »_yeah i went to napa and got a serp for a non ac model (i deleted the ac) i think its for a canadian model? though i am not too shure on that, regardless they had one in stock and it fit like a glove http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_NAPA belt number 060405
 







... I MUST keep my AC ... too hot here to even contemplate otherwise!


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (papichulo7)*

If you are keeping the AC then the stock belt should be fine. Mine will be going back to AC when I get the time.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Which injectors/fuel pump to use? (papichulo7)*

Up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Some great info in here. Added some more "Reference" links in the original post ^^^ -- thanks guys.
Still need help on this:

_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Injectors/Fuel Pump.
I have been eyeing Ford Motorsport Green 42lb/hr for some time on eBay. 
Now I see this thread on Vortex talking about Delphi/Lucas from racetronix for a damn good price.

Any thoughts or opinions? Will these work w/ ABA16vT using Digi1? Can my fuel pump (I believe Digi1/Corrado) be used?
Yes, I know I will need a new chip. And I know standalone will be better, but I have to spend incrementally for now.








Thanks


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Which injectors/fuel pump to use? (papichulo7)*

The bosch/ford greentops are great for singlt valve applications and the industry standard for oem, but for multi valve heads like the 16 and 20v the delphi/lucas and multi cone injectors are more likely to make consistant power and not pool the fuel in the intake. They have better atomization and spray patterns that will support more horsepower more consistantly. USRT has a great suppy of injectors and fittings for good prices.
since you were already running a digi 1 in tank pump the only thing you might want to add in an inline pump like where the filter is under the car. Most 16v CIS cars have the filter bracket and inline pump holder that will bolt on, then put a walbro 255 or bosch motorsport pump in line. I have even seen people run the stock CIS pumps intank and inline for higher pressure on the cheap but you might want to ask Scott at USRT about how mch line pressure you will need for your injectors and power levels. He even has a chart of injectors people use and what HP they made.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Up, need feedback on this: 

_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Question: 
1) I have an opportunity to get the Kinetic 16v Turbo Manifold for a very good deal 
2) It has Mitsubishi Flange (and T3 adaptor)
3) One of my friends is strongly recommending this w/ a Mitsu 16G (internally wastegated) -- from Evo 3, 5, 6, 7?
o a) Yes, I have read Maximum Boost and know Externally wastegated may be be better; but this is real world (and real tight budget, $)
o b) Yes, I have no issues with Watercooled Turbo (in addition to Oil-cooled) -- my current setup (IHI RHB5) is already watercooled -- already have the lines ready to go
4) He thinks these are very strong + long lasting Turbos compared to T3's
Any comments, feedback??? Thanks
_Modified by papichulo7 at 11:56 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

Up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, 1 old question; 1 new question:
*Question1*

_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_
1) I have an opportunity to get the Kinetic 16v Turbo Manifold for a very good deal 
2) It has Mitsubishi Flange (and T3 adaptor)
3) One of my friends is strongly recommending this w/ a Mitsu 16G (internally wastegated) -- from Evo 3, 5, 6, 7?
o a) Yes, I have read Maximum Boost and know Externally wastegated may be be better; but this is real world (and real tight budget, $)
o b) Yes, I have no issues with Watercooled Turbo (in addition to Oil-cooled) -- my current setup (IHI RHB5) is already watercooled -- already have the lines ready to go
4) He thinks these are very strong + long lasting Turbos compared to T3's
Any comments, feedback??? Thanks


*Question2* I think I need these:
1) BBM Billet 16V Fuel Rail Kit
Item Number:
226100693
2) BBM Fuel Rail FPR Adapter
Item Number:
226100236
3) Digifant Fuel Injector Seat (Set of 4) (Do I need this in my setup using those delphi/lucas fuel injectors suggested above?)
Item Number:
037133555A


_Modified by papichulo7 at 12:12 AM 5-23-2007_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (papichulo7)*

damn... where has this thread been?


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Help! digi1 ABA turbo swap into an A2/MK2 that has a PG setup? (Greengt1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_damn... where has this thread been?

On hiatus LOL. Haven't had time/$ to do sh*t. (And I realize I am replying to a response that's over year old lol).


----------

